# Oats and pea hay



## Jusrideit (Apr 11, 2014)

Can u feed oats and peas hay to horses


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

Get it up dry so there is no mold and you should be okay. My horses are eating a little as part of their diet. Mel


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Oat hay makes very good horse feed....I'm not sure about peas but I don't see why they would be a problem. I'm thinking maybe the biggest problem will be getting the peas dried down enough to bale.


----------

